# Hope Hubs



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Any body use thier Mono hubs for the road. THe 16.4 rear offset looks a little suspicious. Their mtb hubs are a good economical choice, especialy since they easily update to most of the ever changing axle configurations. Another plus is the ease of service and bearing replacemnt. Seems a bit difficult to find a 24 hole front.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Not much love here for Hope Hubs?

I decided to go ahead and get a couple of these for a up coming build. Looks like the road hub uses the same bearings as the MTB hubs. THey also share a 17 mm axles. Price for a set shipped to the U.S. was $269.00.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Enoch562 said:


> Not much love here for Hope Hubs?


Might get a better response on one of the UK based cycling boards. I don't think it's about love, I just don't think they are super common in the States and this board seems to be predominately US members.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just built my first set of wheels with Hope RS Mono hubs. Have only done one short ride so can't really give an opinion yet. They are loud but I knew that going in.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

So are Zipps, I have a set of MTB Hopes so I'm used to the noise.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a set of Pro 3 Monos built up. Initially used as road wheels, now doing service for CX. Absolutely brilliant hubs. Easily serviceable, robust, etc etc.

You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*hope hub*



velominati said:


> I have a set of Pro 3 Monos built up. Initially used as road wheels, now doing service for CX. Absolutely brilliant hubs. Easily serviceable, robust, etc etc.
> 
> You can't go wrong with them.


Where did you get? How do they compare to White Industries hub?


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

I got the hubs from my LBS (I live in New Zealand).

As for a comparison to WI - I guess the WI hub finish is slightly nicer? The WI hubs are very quiet in comparison to the Hopes. Otherwise, they both seem to be very well made. But I do not think that the WI hubs are that much better than the Hopes for the price premium they command.

I am very happy with the Hopes and am looking at getting a set of the RS hubs at some point (11 speed).


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Got mine from Wiggle.com


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Enoch562 said:


> Any body use thier Mono hubs for the road. THe 16.4 rear offset looks a little suspicious. Their mtb hubs are a good economical choice, especialy since they easily update to most of the ever changing axle configurations. Another plus is the ease of service and bearing replacemnt. Seems a bit difficult to find a 24 hole front.


Sorry, I didn't see this until now...

I've used Hope Pro III's (essentially the Pro II's you'd find on a mtb but without the disc brake mount) on a Cx/commuter bike and found they worked very well. They, like the Pro IIs with which they share the internals, are bloody loud...but whether that is a good thing or not is up to you. I liked 'em. 

I've got a lot of km's on Pro IIs and only ever killed one pawl spring over a lot of hard-riding, clyde powered miles (and at that I couldn't tell at all until I opened up the shell to re-grease the internals prior to swapping the wheelset to a new bike). 

If they were okay for radial lacing, I'd likely build up a set of wheels for my Cervelo using the hubs, but as of the last I heard, they aren't 

If you don't care about radial lacing (i.e. for the front wheel), then I have nothing but praise for Hope stuff. Quality, long lasting product, decent price and weight and definitely more bling for the wheels


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I got my 24/28 Mono RS set in yesterday. The 18/20/24 appear to use a different hub body. THey have a ton of flange above the spoke hole. FWIW they list the 28/32/36 not to be radial laced. They did not include the lower numbers. I plan on radial lacing my front. 


Top Features of the Hope Mono RS Road Front Hub
Light weight and excellent weather sealing
CNC machined in Barnoldswick, England
Bearing type: Cartridge (1728, 61803) stainless cartridge bearings
Hub Body: 2014 T6 aluminium
Colours: Silver, Black, Red, Blue, Gold & Gunsmoke
Hole Drilling: 28, 32, 36 (cannot be radially built)
Weight: Front 115g


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

Theoretically, according to Hope, you can radially lace front Pro 3's with drillings of 24 or less.

However, I have seen/heard that it is still not advised as, despite the flange being able to deal with radial lacing, the bearings cannot and get destroyed rather quickly.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I contacted Hope and they just emailed back saying, 

Hi, all of them now have the thick flange so they can be built radialy. Hope that helps.

Oh Yeah, FWIW, I measured the D/S flange offset to be 16.9 on my hubs.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I think they got the hint with the EVO RS that road cyclists like doing radial fronts  Overall, I'd say that Hope hubs are pretty bulletproof...but they are loud


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Got a good 80 mile ride in on the fresh build. I built them up with the new BHS 31 mm rim 24/28 holes. These things roll pretty nice for not being broke in. Yes they are loud, but I'm good with that since I have a couple of sets of there MTB hubs. They are a little heavier than Whites, but they also a little less expensive. Should be a good alternative for people wanting to save a little coin that aren't worried about weight.


----------

